# تعلم مبادئ الرسم الهندسي من الصفر



## rasmi (7 يونيو 2008)

مبادئ الرسم الهندسي من الصفر , يعني رسم السداسي و الخماسي دي حاجة صعبة أوي
الموقع ده يمكن يفيد
http://www.ider.herts.ac.uk/school/c...eering_drawing

البرنامج التاني أنا حطو توررنت هن

هنا (http://torrentreactor.net/download.php?id=5160086)

ده كتاب عن الرسم الهندسي بالعربي
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/colleg...pdf/veh221.pdf
​


----------



## الفارس الشجاع (7 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير .

وتسلم .

البغدادي


----------



## rasmi (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للردود


----------



## الأسد يوسف (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمووور المصري (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## chance (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abdul_kareem (10 نوفمبر 2008)

لقد خدمتني خدمة عظيمة بهذه الروابط.... ألف شكر


----------



## rasmi (12 نوفمبر 2008)

abdul_kareem قال:


> لقد خدمتني خدمة عظيمة بهذه الروابط.... ألف شكر



لا شكر على واجب
وشكرا للرد


----------



## alyaf3i (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasmi (16 نوفمبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي وجزاك الله خيرا



أنت تأمر يا باشا


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتير


----------



## rasmi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد حمدي محمود قال:


> مشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتيرمشكور كتير



ألف شكر لمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## غلا الروح (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rasmi (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ألف شكر للرد


----------



## ibrahim al gazzey (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم
الف شكر اخي وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء
*​


----------



## محمد حمدي محمود (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافيةمشكور يارب يعطيك العافية


----------



## م/يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## rasmi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للردود الجميلة دي


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rasmi (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للرد وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## خالد طاهر (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## يااااااامن84 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر كتير اخي الكريم


----------



## rasmi (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا للردود الجميلة


----------



## مهندسة صغيرة2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل عندى ارجو الاسراع فى حل هذه المشكلة ودكنك بود


----------



## ابو طلال العريشي (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rasmi (2 يناير 2010)

مهندسة صغيرة2009 قال:


> الروابط لاتعمل عندى ارجو الاسراع فى حل هذه المشكلة ودكنك بود



أنا أسف جدا
بس هو الرابط الثاني فقط اللي مش شغال


----------



## Emperor1990 (4 يناير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## عمر الابراهيم (7 فبراير 2011)

تسلم يا كبير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باقة (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## genous en.en (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا


----------

